# SE ND Lakes/Sloughs



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking to head to ND wanting to hit LaMoure, Dickey, McIntosh, Sargent, Logan counties. Mainly looking for jumbo perch, I mainly fish NE SD and looking for something different to try, get away from people and try to find some big perch. Never fished this area before, looking for some advice from someone that might know the area or possibly show a few guys around. Was planning on coming up Presidents Day weekend. fri-sun. or mon.----will travel. If anybodys willing to hook up and pound some perch or just willing to give out a lil info. im open to listen, PM with a response don't want anybodys info gettin out to the main public.


----------

